# Rod that goes between idler and brake. That works blade movement...Help



## AngelaCamp (Apr 18, 2020)

Does anyone know the name of the little metal rod between the idler and brake. Mine broke off of my LT,500. I need to order another one. But I don't know what to ask for. It pushes the idler over to tighten belt to engage the blades. When you let blades off it pushes over to stop blades from turning.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It could be called a tightener, tension rod assembly
https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/62991/referrer/navigation/pgId/280578652
part Number 12? This is for an X500, not an LT500


----------

